# I am an Animation/Digital Arts Student at NYU Tisch-Asia, Ask me Anything



## Thatguy (Mar 16, 2012)

As the title says. I am a student at NYU Tisch-Asia. I am in the Animation and Digital Arts program. Feel free to ask me anything about my department, my feelings about other departments, the school in general, Singapore and South East Asia, or anything else that comes to mind.


----------



## PPK (Mar 18, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to be a redditor would you .


----------



## imrank (Mar 19, 2012)

How hard is it to find affordable housing? I'll be moving with my wife potentially, so I'm concerned about that since I won't be able to have roommates to cut costs.


----------



## Shalini (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi. I have applied for the Animation and Digital Arts Program (MFA), and I gave the interview last week. They were incredibly nice, but barely asked me any questions. They kept asking me if I had any questions and told me about the course. But I am now confused. What are they judging us on?


----------



## Swati (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi i have also applied to the animation and digital arts course NYU tischasia..Did any one get any reply from them??? I am waiting for one.. My inteview went fine i guess..


----------



## Thatguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry about the delay guys, the workload's been high here and I frankly forgot about you. But you have my attention again.

@PPK

I may or may not frequent a Reddit or two.

@Imrank
It's a bit subjective, depending on what you consider affordable. Singapore can be a pricey city to live in, but by say NYC standards it could be considered pretty affordable.  Everyone has their unique experience when it comes to housing but the general rule is: the closer to campus you are, the more expensive it's going to get (with a few exceptions.) Unfortunately the city is not entirely friendly to the studio or 1 bedroom market, but they do exist, even in some measure of abundance I hear on the outer edges of central Singapore. I understand completely that you and your wife would value your privacy and independence. That being said, should you choose to come I would encourage you to consider the possibility of taking on a roommate, as it makes your life significantly easier.

Some people live as far as 6, 7, 8 stops away from campus or off the grid completely and get to school fine and comfortably. The public transport here is simply the best, and you'd be surprised just how isolated you can get yourself only to find that a bus stops just across the street that will take you straight to campus.

You will want to arrange housing in person and that means coming here and subletting with someone (many students including myself intend to sublet over the summer) or staying in a hostel or hotel of some sort. I would give yourself ample time to find housing here, most students come in the first half of August and begin the search. 

You will likely be dealing with an Agent whom you will rely on to find you possible flats and "represent your interests" when dealing with the flat owner and they agents. They will ask a fee when the contract is signed and dealing with them is not always pleasant but its more often than not a necessary evil. I could go into more depth later or direct you to a number of guides on the matter.  I'm not sure what your country of origin is, but finding housing here is not like it is in the States.

And of course, depending on your country of origin the exchange rate can be very favorable, which is always a bonus.

@Shalini

Hi Shalini. They are indeed very very nice. I of course can only speak for myself but I can tell you that my interview experience was very similar. From what I can gather the application and for the most part, your portfolio are the most important deciding factors regarding your acceptance. But of course everything counts if there are anyone who has yet to have their interview I would urge you to try your absolute best to be articulate, professional, and friendly. As I see it, they are looking for something more intangible and they look at everything, interview included, for that spark of potential or special talent.

As for you Shalini, like I said my interview went very similarly so I would remain cautiously optimistic regarding it.

@Swati

Hey, if you haven't heard back hang in there. From what I understand admissions is still in progress.


----------



## japroduction (Apr 14, 2012)

i applied to tisch in ny last dec. i wanted to know how long does it take to hear from them?


----------



## Swati (Apr 15, 2012)

did u apply for fall2012??
you should have heard from them by now i guess..
y dont u email them and ask?


----------

